

Ask HN: What ERP / CRM Have Decent UX? - ksec

I am looking at SAP, Microsoft Dynamics, etc.. All the big names ERP &#x2F; CRM have UX that sucks.<p>Are there any other solutions i should take a look?
======
evandonaldson
I recently committed to a CRM after trying Insightly, Capsule and some lesser
known apps. I settled on RelateIQ. It's a Salesforce company. I have found it
really good particularly for integrations but it's expensive. $1000+ for a
single User or what they call a Seat. I also have a subscription to Triggerapp
which is a CRM for small Creative firms. It does everything and is by the far
the best UX and much more affordable than RelateIQ.

------
holyganges
[https://erpnext.com/](https://erpnext.com/)

